# Satin finish.



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing real exciting. I enjoyed working for the home owners they where very nice. 


btw... My camera is old as ****. I will be upgrading to a new one. Any suggestions on what kind of camera I should get?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Nikon D-60 is nice:yes:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nice pics.
I use the cam in my pocketpc/phone htc hd2. I recommend it highly for the high profile painter.

like the Wise.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a Canon Power Shot S5IS 8.0 MEGA Pixels










Love it! Works great.


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! Appreciate it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Olympus makes some nice smaller camera's, and reasonably priced.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Cannon is a decent line of cameras. For about 400.00 you can get a really nice camera. I have one the Powershot A590 and it is pretty good, wish I had a better camera but in all honesty ($250) it is a decent camera, just sucks up batteries like no one's business!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

BTW every time I see the title I think Satan for some reason :blink:


----------

